# Petco 20% off in-store purchase



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for the coupon link!!!


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks like I saved some money on my new light and glass canopy!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

OMG! O just scored one of those Eclipse hood filter/light combos on clearance and with coupon for $10! Thanks again for the coupon!


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Groovy...need a new light for my 29 gallon. Thanks for the link!


----------

